# I'm loving our new Blu site!



## paigegreen916 (May 18, 2009)

http://tgphotography.com

the sites are blu
the blog is blogger
and the proofing is smugmug

just thought i'd share!


----------



## bigtwinky (May 18, 2009)

i got a first page saying that the pages further contain sexually explicit content.  I clicked ENTER and got a page saying the domain name is for sale.......


----------



## paigegreen916 (May 19, 2009)

WHAT?!
The Green Paige Photography
THIS IS OUR URL...i'm freaking a little now...


----------



## bigtwinky (May 19, 2009)

Two different urls 

The 1st one is tgphotography
The 2nd one is tgpphotography


----------



## paigegreen916 (May 19, 2009)

oh goodness gracious...i nearly had a stroke...I hand my card out to mothers and brides alike!!!!
hahaha...
thanks for that.


----------



## photogincollege (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean here, but that website was just...bad.  It took me many clicks before some things would redirect, I found some typos, the music, the scroll bar didn't really scroll smoothly.  The photography itself is really good, but I just didn't enjoy using the website.

Edit: It's better now that I have the cookies and its preloaded, but there is one typo and it still takes a few clicks. Though that could be due to my computer lol.


----------



## lifepointphoto (May 28, 2009)

Hey there.

Liked the site a lot! (I also have a blu site and am a wedding photographer in Florida) Very good images! Site is organized and professional!


Life Point Photography


----------

